# Secret behind success of Avicenna Medical College



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok friends i have visited this so called Avicenna medical college lahore...here is what was told to me by the principal
"Yours admission with 877 marks is sure but before taking admission you must know the following:
In our college student will have to do what we will say like when to sleep,wake,eat,drink etc
No weekend at all in our institute
Daily 8-10 hours study
Test on every monday (further if someone fail in the test then he will not be allowed to study in hostel room instead he will force to study in the class room upto 10-11 pm)
You are not allowed to go outside the college
No use of mobile except in hostel room and use of mobile will be banned one and a half month before the exams
Mothers are not allowed to call in office or to meet with the principal only fathers can
Male and female students are not allowed to talk freely (he further added that if you need friendship etc then go somewhere else)

And friends i personally didnt like the college much because of the just ok building and environment


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Ohh my GOD !
really interesting..! #yes
but it will be just like a 5 year school, after schooling for 12 years.#baffled

yeah! Avicenna dont have a full-fledged medical college building...

reults are not 'everything' for determining superiority of a college, if the enviorment is frustating, co & extra curricular activities are negligable... then surely you will produce 'crazy doctorz' in 5 years period...#laugh


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

DocYasir said:


> Ok friends i have visited this so called Avicenna medical college lahore...here is what was told to me by the principal
> "Yours admission with 877 marks is sure but before taking admission you must know the following:
> In our college student will have to do what we will say like when to sleep,wake,eat,drink etc
> No weekend at all in our institute
> ...


LOL
when i called avicenna they asked me about my school and i told them i did A levels and they went on and on about how boys and girls aren't allowed to hang out together in avicenna and that they make their students study alot!1thank god i didnt apply!!!!


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

hmm thats why i am not gonna go there at all


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Ohh my GOD !
> really interesting..! #yes
> but it will be just like a 5 year school, after schooling for 12 years.#baffled
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> hmm thats why i am not gonna go there at all


Do apply but keep it as a last resort!!!#yes


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> Ok friends i have visited this so called Avicenna medical college lahore...here is what was told to me by the principal
> "Yours admission with 877 marks is sure but before taking admission you must know the following:
> In our college student will have to do what we will say like when to sleep,wake,eat,drink etc
> No weekend at all in our institute
> ...


I have a friend there! she says only hostilities are in trouble others enjoy because they are free at around 2 o clock!#happy


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank God I didn't apply to that place. I was about to, but my mom stopped me. 

They would've driven me insane! Seriously!

Guess you should always listen to your mom  haha


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Ohh my GOD !
> really interesting..! #yes
> but it will be just like a 5 year school, after schooling for 12 years.#baffled
> 
> ...


word #yes


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> word #yes


Nuff Said!!!!#baffled


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> Do apply but keep it as a last resort!!!#yes


my last resort is CPMC#wink but i am pretty much sure that i will inshAllah get in LMDC#yes


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Im still thinking if i should apply in CPMC and avicenna? because im prtty sure i would get in FMH! and i like the Ambiance there!#laugh


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> Im still thinking if i should apply in CPMC and avicenna? because im prtty sure i would get in FMH! and i like the Ambiance there!#laugh


you should in CPMC and Avicenna too if you are ok with all discussed above...and ooh you are going to be a day scholar so dnt worry and apply in avicenna too


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

CPMC is good!


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

lite_lord, doc yasir and ezra:
do you mind sharing your aggregates??


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

axa19 said:


> lite_lord, doc yasir and ezra:
> do you mind sharing your aggregates??


mine aggregate 70.34% (fsc=877)


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine 70%


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

axa19 said:


> lite_lord, doc yasir and ezra:
> do you mind sharing your aggregates??


Nah i told it like a million times!! how many times are you guys gonna make me embarrass myself!#baffled


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

ezra said:


> Nah i told it like a million times!! how many times are you guys gonna make me embarrass myself!#baffled


really?? did you?? well i didn't mean to embarrass you at all.if you dont want to i am good with it.


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

my friend got there..


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh my God, just reading this suffocated me a little :S


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

zara13 said:


> Oh my God, just reading this suffocated me a little :S


Like wise! lol


----------



## ajlal rehman (Oct 11, 2012)

*For Dear Avicenna*

i spended 6 months there...........long story .....now i am not the part of the college.............crappiest administration in the the world.........if someone visit for the first time........he/she may be dogged by the entire building ....in reality it is boring ,headache and worst enviorment with no adautorium at all.....campus is missing facualty .....even lecture halls and tutorial rooms are not there .........one thing i admired test system is ok........but if i am a good student ....still i am punished by some means.........omg....we are living in 21st century .......you cannot force the students to studdy medicine............afterall there is nothing with sports,extra co-curricular activites,...........no enjoyment atall........students there living are miserable .......the only thing you have to do is study all the time ....7/24 you have to study...........shaik sab so called chairman is such rude person ,misbehaving with everyone in abusive language.you cant believe he abuse everybody male students and females in such a harsh and very very bad languages.he is a characterless man....is this medical college or kot lakhpat jail.........


----------



## Sheikh hadi (Jan 26, 2014)

*It Might Be Because Of Ur Own Action!!!*



ajlal rehman said:


> i spended 6 months there...........long story .....now i am not the part of the college.............crappiest administration in the the world.........if someone visit for the first time........he/she may be dogged by the entire building ....in reality it is boring ,headache and worst enviorment with no adautorium at all.....campus is missing facualty .....even lecture halls and tutorial rooms are not there .........one thing i admired test system is ok........but if i am a good student ....still i am punished by some means.........omg....we are living in 21st century .......you cannot force the students to studdy medicine............afterall there is nothing with sports,extra co-curricular activites,...........no enjoyment atall........students there living are miserable .......the only thing you have to do is study all the time ....7/24 you have to study...........shaik sab so called chairman is such rude person ,misbehaving with everyone in abusive language.you cant believe he abuse everybody male students and females in such a harsh and very very bad languages.he is a characterless man....is this medical college or kot lakhpat jail.........




I know sheikh abdul waheed very well. although I know he's a strict man but still I think he's the best.i don't know very well about the college administration. 
By: sheikh Abdul hadi


----------



## ajlal rehman (Oct 11, 2012)

enjoying hadi......in lmdc


----------

